# Two Books Up For Grabs - First Come Basis



## MacB (18 Feb 2010)

Ok, thanks to Rich P I've just devoured:-

Put Me Back On My Bike/In Search of Tom Simpson - by William Fotheringham

A Significant Other - by Matt Rendell

first to post an interest gets them, only one book per person so post up which one you want, then PM me your address if you're confirmed...cheers...Al


----------



## addictfreak (18 Feb 2010)

tom simpson please


----------



## MacB (18 Feb 2010)

Tom Simpson to Addictfreak, please PM me address and the Matt Rendell is still up for grabs


----------



## addictfreak (18 Feb 2010)

PM sent

Thanks


----------



## stephec (18 Feb 2010)

Significant other please.


----------



## MacB (18 Feb 2010)

Okie dokie, PM me your address Stephec


----------



## MacB (19 Feb 2010)

Okay, I can try taking a package to the PO addressed to Stephec but I'm pretty sure they won't be able to deliver. A PM with the address would be handy, I'm going to the post office this afternoon, I'd rather not have to make a second trip.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> Okay, I can try taking a package to the PO addressed to Stephec but I'm pretty sure they won't be able to deliver. A PM with the address would be handy, I'm going to the post office this afternoon, I'd rather not have to make a second trip.



Ooh, who's Mr Grumpy today?


----------



## MacB (19 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> Ooh, who's Mr Grumpy today?



and today differs to other days how?


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2010)

True. Do you think you'll develop into a kindly old Grandad or an irrascible old git


----------



## MacB (19 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> True. Do you think you'll develop into a kindly old Grandad or an irrascible old git



I think the writing's on the wall for that one


----------

